# Rock N Blues Guitar Academy



## harana (Jul 25, 2010)

At the Rock N Blues Guitar Academy, we’ve been merging the art of musical expression and the practical knowledge of guitar theory, creating self-sufficient guitarists, and unlocking their creative musical voices since 2004.
This one-of-a-kind special teaching program has been developed over a 25 year time span, and has transformed hundreds of guitarists into solid, capable musicians, each having:

* impressive skills on the guitar
* complete fretboard and scale mastery
* strong chord understanding
* solid music theory background with the ability to apply it properly

To find out more about the tried and true, time-tested and proven results of the Rock N Blues Guitar Academy, have a look at Music Theory Online - Learn Guitar Fast and Easy Guaranteed


----------

